# Cream Rinse



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Read a book a few nights ago that referenced "cream rinse." I was trying to remember when cream rinse became "conditioner." When we were kids we used cream rinse, seems like it smelled a lot better than most conditioners today smell! Anyone remember what caused the downfall of cream rinse????


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

I think it changed to conditioner at around the same time that people started getting their hair cut at a salon instead of a Barber or Beauty Shop. Around the late 70's. I remember when men and women did not get their hair cut at the same place.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmmm, I hadn't noticed since I still call it cream rinse. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hair_conditioner
"Hair conditioner is different from cream rinse (often spelled "creme rinse"). A cream rinse is simply a detangler and, as its name implies, has a thinner consistency than conditioner. Hair conditioner is a thicker substance which coats the cuticle of the hair itself."


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I used cream rinse back in the day, too, called Rainwater Soft Rinse or something like that.

I think the demise of cream rinse came when the long straight hair of the 70s turned into big, permed hair of the 80s and conditioner was needed to control the damage of permed, hairsprayed big hair.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I actually miss the creme rinse. Conditioner seems to make my hair more greasy feeling, even when I rinse several times.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

Is this what your used?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003IIO5L6...e=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B003IIO5L6


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I remember my mom buying it in a glass bottle - dangerous thing to sit on the edge of the tub with five kids milling around. She'd mix a little into a cup of warm water and pour it over our heads. Is that how it worked for everyone or was it just her way of doing things?


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

That's the way we did it. I have almost always had short hair so did not use it much but one of my DS's has curly hair and used it a lot. Seems like we used Breck and also Alberto VO5. I'm sure there were others but I can't remember the names.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Never heard of it!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I vividly remember the first creme rinse! It was named "Tame" and I remember it actually being advertised on the radio.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Seems to me that it went out at the end of the 80s.

I would bet that people used it then because of the 80s "big hair" and spiral perms. It was thinner and acted like more of a detangler. The conditioner of today would probably be too thick to get through permed hair and would be tough to rinse out.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I remember using TAME too, and sometimes Mom would buy Herbal Essence cream rinse, which had to be mixed with water like JanS said. I can still remember the smells of those products and it's a good memory! Anyone remember the shampoo from the 70s called Yucca Dew? I loved that stuff!


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

I thought that is was just a "old" way of saying Conditioner. My mom, sister & I still say "Cream Rinse" as well as "Buggy" instead of "Shopping Cart".

Although now that I really sit & look at the words "Cream Rinse", I'm getting an urge to slurp the cream off the goat's milk in the fridge. Weird.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I thought it was the same thing but now that you mention it I do remember the cream rinse having to be diluted with water. I don't remember the brand but it was probably Suave. That brand has been around for a long time.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Ardie/WI said:


> I vividly remember the first creme rinse! It was named "Tame" and I remember it actually being advertised on the radio.


That was what we used as well and it was FAR better than anything available today...left no residue and your hair felt soft, silky, and CLEAN.


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

I still call it cream rinse and I was born in 1979 - so it was around in the 80's for sure. I didnt realize there was a difference between cream rinse and conditioner, I thought they were the same thing.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I've always had thick, curly hair and always used "conditioner", even way back in the early 70's. The rest of my family used "creme rinse" which was much thinner and more of a detangler than my thick conditioner. I've seen creme rinse for sale...it's still out there under that name.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I remember Tame and Yucca Dew, lol. Wow that really brings me back..

Does any one remember the phrase on the shampoo bottles "...rinse and then repeat"? 

This is fun, thanks!


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

We used Faberge Organic with Wheat Germ Honey...I can still smell it in my mind and feel my mother's fingernails scraping against my scalp as she worked it in good every Saturday night.  I was born in 1971.

My mother always called it cream rinse, but it might have been conditioner and she was just used to calling it that.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

This brings back memories. I remember tame and that wheat germ... 
Creme rinse...lol I do miss that stuff. 
Now your showing our age...:bash:


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

There was one I really liked, I think it was called 'Gee Your Hair Smells Teriffic' or something of the sort. I think it was a blue bottle. I don't recall if it was cream rinse or conditioner, but I don't recall it being really thick. I just loved the smell of it. This would have been in the mid to late 70's when I was a young teen.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Loriann1971 said:


> We used Faberge Organic with Wheat Germ Honey...I can still smell it in my mind and feel my mother's fingernails scraping against my scalp as she worked it in good every Saturday night.  I was born in 1971.


I remember that one too - it smelled so good! I also remember Gee Your Hair Smells Terrific. There was a dry shampoo from the 70s called PSSSSSST! which I just saw recently at (I think) Walmart.


----------

